# Flamebacks???



## jcolella1 (Oct 16, 2012)

A few months ago I got a group of 7 of what I was told were Kyoga flamebacks. I thought that I have at least 2 males in the group because they fought constantly until I moved one to another tank. None have any color at all and wanted to get some views on what might be the problem. All eat, no health problem. They are in a 90 gallon with some blue dolpnins (under 4"). Is it possible that they are all females, even though a couple fought and lip locked throughout the day? All of these have yellow colored anal fins. I was told that this could help tell the difference of sex.They are 3"+ now.

I also recently added a group on 7 Kyoga Flamebacks from a different breeder. These are around 1.5 - 2". The males are starting to get some amazing color already and they look identical to info on this site. These new ones do not bother the old group and vise versa.

Below are pics of some of the old group. Any help would be great!


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

To me they look all females


----------



## jcolella1 (Oct 16, 2012)

I agree but would they still chase each other all over & fight with the lip lock. I have never seen any other of my females do this but these are my first flamebacks. When they fight, they don't change color, only get a little darker.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

jcolella1 said:


> I agree but would they still chase each other all over & fight with the lip lock.


Females fight too, although I've never seen mine actually liplock.


----------



## jcolella1 (Oct 16, 2012)

StructureGuy said:


> jcolella1 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree but would they still chase each other all over & fight with the lip lock.
> ...


I removed all but two of these from the tank. This morning I saw one of the two holding eggs. I stripped about 30 eggs and put her in a separate holder. She ate right away , so I put her back in the tank. Within seconds the two started chasing each other and then did the liplock a few times. Now they are just swimming on their own areas of the tank.
So this blew my theory that only males liplock when fighting.

I guess I at least now the sex of two.


----------



## witamygreatdanes (Sep 2, 2012)

This is probably a stupid question and I know this is an old thread, but if someone could tell me, I would be eternally grateful! Do the females have BLACK pelvic fins???? In these pix they don't and if that is the case, I have a bunch O' boys.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

witamygreatdanes said:


> This is probably a stupid question and I know this is an old thread, but if someone could tell me, I would be eternally grateful! Do the females have BLACK pelvic fins???? In these pix they don't and if that is the case, I have a bunch O' boys.


Sounds like you have a bunch O' boys. If they are old enough to be have black pelvic fins then the anal fins are also either clear or red but not yellowish.
Kevin


----------

